# Verstärkung im Mod-Team



## Dr.J (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Forums-Mitglieder,

seit heute dürfen wir *Rainer (chromis)* als Verstärkung im Mod-Team begrüßen.  

:willkommen hier bei den *Grünen*.

Rainer kommt aus der Aquaristik und wird hauptsächlich das Forum "Fische (allgemein)" mitbetreuen. 

@Rainer
Natürlich bist du auch herzlich eingeladen zu anderen Themen was zu schreiben. 

Auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Viel Erfolg Rainer


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Rainer  

Auf gute zusammenarbeit


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo Rainer,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Beförderung. 

Obwohl ich glaube, dass wir doch von Dir mehr gute Ratschläge erwarten dürfen, als nur zum Thema "Fische".


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo Rainer,

auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen im Team!


----------



## chromis (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Ja, hab's eben erst gesehen, dass sich die Farbe geändert hat. Rainer's und Annett's Überredungskünste ließen mir auch keine andere Wahl mehr 
Hoffen wir, dass sich nicht sehr viel ändert und ich ganz einfach so weitermachen kann wie bisher. Auch ein Moderator ist nicht allwissend und muss nach meiner Auffassung auch nicht unbedingt den Aufseher spielen.


----------



## Alex45525 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Doch, Aufsicht muss sein!

---------------------
Mein Glückwunsch!
---------------------

Dein profundes Wissen ist auch für mich immer wieder eine Bereicherung.


----------



## Conny (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo Rainer,

Wir werden  :sekt  beim TT2008 auf Dich anstoßen.

Ich hoffe aber sehr, dass Du über die Fische nicht die Fotoecke vergisst!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

  ich freu mich schon auf einen netten Infoaustausch


----------



## jochen (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo Rainer,

mich freut es ganz besonders das du ins Team gestoßen bist,
besonders durch unser zweites gemeinsames Hobby, lernte ich deinen Wert zu schätzen,

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit...

Jochen.


----------



## chromis (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hi Jochen,


> lernte ich deinen Wert zu schätzen


nur nicht überschätzen 

Mal ohne Spaß, auch ich freue mich auf die Zusammenarbeit hier. Wir werden den Jungs und Mädels hier schon noch beibringen, dass zu einem Teich auch noch ein Aquarium gehört


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hi Rainer,

:willkommen bei den *grünen*  


Und das zu einem Teich auch ein Aq gehört, weiß ich seit dem ersten Ableichen meiner Koi.  

Das Aq ist bereits wieder mit Nachwuchs (19 Jungfischen ) aus diesem Jahr besetzt. :smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ohne Spaß, auch ich freue mich auf die Zusammenarbeit hier. Wir werden den Jungs und Mädels hier schon noch beibringen, dass zu einem Teich auch noch ein Aquarium gehört



 Hab ich schon lange


----------



## Dodi (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

 Rainer!

Urlaubsbedingt ein wenig später...


Auch von mir ein :willkommen im Team!

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Frank (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Hallo Rainer,

bei mir ist es nicht urlaubsbedingt, das ich so spät bin ... habs einfach nur verpennt.  

Deshalb jetzt auch von mir nachträglich: Herzlich willkommen im grünen Club!

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit. 

Das mit dem Aquarium versuche ich schon immer meiner Frau beizubringen ... aber irgendwie will da nicht mitspielen. :?  Noch nicht ...


----------



## rainthanner (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verstärkung im Mod-Team*

Ups, 

diese Ankündigung hätte fast übersehen. 


Hallo Rainer, 

Erfolg brauch` ich nicht wünschen, weil ich weiß, dass du den hast.  



Gerade mich freut ganz besonders, dass wir dich gewinnen konnten. 

Besonders weil: 
Ich meiner mir hier im Forum übertragenen Aufgabe nur noch sehr bedingt nachkommen kann. 
Hat sicher schon mancher bemerkt, aber zeitlich ist einfach nicht mehr drin. 





Darum: 
Herzlich Danke von mir. 



Gruß Rainer


----------

